# FDA to regulate tobacco?



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Friend of mine sent me this link today

House approves FDA regulation of tobacco products


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

To me its another way to tax the product even more. I really dont know what they would do to regulate cigars? Most premium cigars are imported anyway. Maybe it would affect the ones who roll here in the US.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its just a way to get their foot in the door. Yeah this bill says they can ban tobacco but that is their long term goal and everybody knows that!


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

*Hello, I'm from the goverment and I am here to help...

nothing good can come of this
*


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

Is it just me or are we slowly becoming a communist county??? I guess I should be thankful that the Govt is doing everything they can to protect me....If the Govt wants to abolish anything they should shitcan all fast food joints for making americans fat.......no wait I'm one of those americans.......Damnit


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Govt IS slowing curtailing our freedoms...at least we're not as bad as Canada, Australia or the EU, although we're turning into them! Seems like the USA is the last Western country that doesn't have Big Brother nosing into every single aspect of your life, and it feels like that's about to change!

I've always asked myself, if the U.S. turns into a shit country where a man can't smoke cigars, shoot in the woods, or walk down the street without being filmed on a "traffic" camera and scrutinized by some facial-recognition software, then where the hell am I going to move?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

"The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism. 
But under the name of 'liberalism' they will adopt every fragment 
of the Socialist program, until one day America will be a Socialist 
nation, without knowing how it happened." 
- Norman Thomas, 1884-1968 - six-time U.S. Presidential 
candidate for the Socialist Party of America.



We're like the frog in the pan of water on the stove.
They're turning up the heat and we'll be cooked before we know it. :mmph:


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

The USA is a communist... my bad, socialist country now.


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

the government has always wanted to know how much nicotine was in cigaretts and cigars now they will fiind out. since i believe cigars will show they have a lot less. maybe more people will some cigars then.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Pretty sure there is plenty of detailed information out there about how much nicotine, tar, etc. is in individual kinds of cigarettes. As for cigars, they have massively much more nicotine per stick than cigarettes.
It's not about the nicotine, really, but about the various additives, flavoring agents, treatment chemicals, fiberglass, etc. that cigarettes have. THAT's what makes them worse than cigars.

But do we really trust the feds to do a detailed look into this, or just slap a "TOBACCO: EVIL" label on everything and continue to raise taxes. Somehow I suspect the latter...call me a cynic, but...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jonesee said:


> *Hello, I'm from the goverment and I am here to help...*
> 
> _*nothing good can come of this*_


Next thing you know they will be sending us to bed without our dessert.


----------

